# Which type has the most difficulty becoming healthy?



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

Random Ness said:


> ERRRRNT. WRONG. SUPERIORITY COMPLEX ALERT. SELF-PITY COMPLEX ALERT. You are ignorant. But ignorance can be solved. Hopefully, I helped to solve it for you.


Loved every minute of your post, and it ended with a characteristically childish ending.

I think its more about us not being capable of identifying with other types, and therefore we cannot agree that someone elses problems are more difficult than our own. Not being able to identify with the path to health is mostly based on a lack of information. We can't live in others shoes and have their fixation also, and we may not be aware of all others path to health, I know I'm not, but I just gave my biased, quick take on it

Curse at others all you want but it doesn't make you any more decent of a person, but allows us to see you for what you are.


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

I readily admitted I gave a biased answer. Of course I don't know the experience of another type as intimately as I do my own. I don't think this is tied to type, though. There's healthy/unhealthy for each of them. 

I also think 1 could struggle with too much perfectionism and 8 could struggle with alienating others through their feistiness.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

Wake said:


> Loved every minute of your post, and it ended with a characteristically childish ending.
> 
> I think its more about us not being capable of identifying with other types, and therefore we cannot agree that someone elses problems are more difficult than our own. Not being able to identify with the path to health is mostly based on a lack of information. We can't live in others shoes and have their fixation also, and we may not be aware of all others path to health, I know I'm not, but I just gave my biased, quick take on it
> 
> Curse at others all you want but it doesn't make you any more decent of a person, but allows us to see you for what you are.


Ummm is this a compliment?


----------

